#  Krankenpflege >   Dokumentation und Kommunikation im KH - wie sind eure Erfahrungen >

## quaks

Hallo 
angestoßen durch Monstis Beitrag in "gute Pflege - schlechte Pflege" und auch eigenen Erfahrungen, würden mich doch mal so eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen interessieren, wie es denn so mit der Dokumentaion und Kommunikation im Krankenhaus klappt. 
Ich habe in den letzten zwei Jahren schonmal soviel gelernt - erzähle allen immer alles und wenn er / sie es dann eben zum 10. mal hört. 
Meine letzte Begegnung gabs kurz vor Weihnachten. Musste mich mit Töchterchen mal wieder ungeplant zwei Nächte auf der hiesige Kinderstation einquartieren. (schon länger bestehende Bronchitis mit aktuter Atemnot, Nahrungs- und Trinkverweigerung, reduzierter Allgemeinzustand) Ich find die Station nich so schlecht und fühl mich im Großen und Ganzen immer ganz gut augehoben. Aber wenn ich so an ein paar Gespräche über Medikamente denke   
Aufnahme abends:
Info im Gespräch an die aufnehmende Ärztin u.a. über die Gabe von laufender Antibiose seit 4 Tagen. Die Ärztin kommt danach noch einmal extra ins Zimmer und fragt wegen der Antibose genau nach. 
Am nächsten morgen ist Chef-Visite mit einer andere Ärztin - es ging dann ob eine Antibiose angebracht wäre - chef fragt dabei die Blutwerte ab (niedrige CRP, hohe Leukos) - hmm da werf ich doch schnell nochmal ein, dass sie doch schon 4 Tage auf AB ist. 
Chef schaut Assisentz-Ärztin an -"haben sie gewußt dass sie Antibiotika hatte"
sie "nein" - 
ich *große stauenende Augen* und mal anmerke, dass ich das wohl erwähnt hatte am Abend zuvor.  
andere sache
Ärztin legt bei Aufnahme Infusion - wegen Gewichtsverlust eine sog. HEG-5 wenn die durch ist will sie eine normale PÄD1 dran haben. 
nächster morgen Infu ist durch - 
Frühdienst-Schwester (aber eigentlich nicht für uns zuständig) kommt - ach da hängt ne HEG dran - 
ich: ja aber .... - 
sie "ich schau nach" und kommt mit ner HEG zurück "ist nichts anderes notiert" - 
hmm ok! (möglicherweise hat sich die Ärztin es ja nochmal überlegt mit dem Wechsel)
abends Infusion ist durch - andere Schwester kommt mit PÄD1 und den Kommentar auf den Lippen "sie hatten ja schon danach gefragt" ( :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  das wurde also übergeben).
nächster morgen (Entlassung ist für Mittags geplant, wenn die Blutwerte ok sind)- Infusion durch  - 
noch ne andere schwester kommt mit HEG - warum hängt denn da ne PÄD dran  weil ...
hmm also aufgeschrieben ist nix anderes - da steht noch HEG und die häng ich auch wieder dran, ist eh egal. 
achja? *denk*
hmm war wohl doch nicht so egal,w eil 5 min später kommt sie mit ner PÄD an. 
da es mich einfach allgemein intessiert frag ich - was ist eigentlich der Unterschied?
Antwort - die Zusammensetzung. ACHNEE :Huh?: !!!
und das eine ist ne Glasflasche und das andere ne Plastikflasche. (war zwar mit Augenzwinkern - aber trotzdem) danach kam was von Elektrolytzusammensetzung und Kalium - aber ansich wäre es egal - insbesondere wenn die Kinder wieder normal essen würden. (da frag ich mich doch warum sie für noch höchsten 4 Stunden eine volle Infusion in den Müll tut wenn es doch sooooooooooo egal wäre ) 
Eigentlich bin ich der Meinung das ne Krankenschwester schon den Unterschied kennt und wann im allgemeinen was eingesetzt wird. Anderseits hab ich auch schon Krankenpflegeschüler vor eine Elektrolyt-Infusion über die chemischen Symbole Mg, K, Ca usw. rätseln sehen. 
Der Unterschied ist wohl auch weniger der Kaliumwert sondern dass die HEG eine Glucose+Elektroly-Infusion ist und die Päd nur eine Elektrolytmischung - das findet man eigentlich schon beim 1.Blick auf die Flaschen raus!  (Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch das "was wann üblicherweise" - erklären, hab ne Idee bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher) 
Sicher waren dass keine Verfehlungen mit schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen - aber eine nicht weitergeführte Antibiose hätte uns wohl ein Weihnachten im KH beschert -  so gesehen keine wirklich prickelnde Aussicht. 
andere Geschichte - anderes KH  
Routine Kontrolle mit Töchterchen, die dann auch auf eine Endoskopie rausläuft. 
Neben vielen anderen Sachen, gebe ich die Information - Tammy hat Probleme beim Trinken, verschluckt sich sehr häufig und kann eigentlich nur breiig / angedickte Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen.  
Das erzählte ich 3 oder 4 Chirurgen incl. der leitenden Oberärztin der Kinderchirurgie - alle nickten gar wichtig und vergaßen es wohl sofort wieder. Nur der Chirurg der die Endoskopie durchgeführt hat, da hab ich es leider erst in der Nachbesprechung erwähnt. Und der nickte nicht mehr sondern stoppte und fing an zu grübeln,  ob es evtl. eine Haarfistel zw. Luft- und Speiseröhre geben könnte.  
drei Monate und einigen Bronchitiden und zwei  Pneumonien später wurde dann unter miesen (akute obstruktive Bronchitis) Voraussetzung eine Bronchoskopie gemacht. Der Verdacht der Fistel hat sich dabei zwar nicht bestätigt, aber hätte man mir wirklich zugehört / mich ernst genommen, hätte man es 3 Monate ehrer gleich miterledigen können.  
So dass sind so zwei meiner Geschichten - nix dramatisches - aber ärgerlich und ich finde es kommte einfach viel zu oft vor.
Wobei ich es zum teil auch einfach nicht versteh *schulterzuck* 
Viele Grüße 
Sandra

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Sandra,  zu diesem Thema mal ein Erlebnis von mir:  Am 22.01.2004 war bei mir eine subtotale Dickdarmentfernung mit End-zu-End-Anastomose (also ohne Stoma) durchgeführt worden.  Am nächsten Tag wurde ich von der Schwester angepflaumt, weil ich am Waschtisch nicht aufrecht stehen konnte ("Sie sind nicht der erste Mensch mit einem großen Bauchschnitt.").  Wenige Stunden später war mein gesamtes Bett vollgesch****, es war eine schwarz/anthrazitfarbene Brühe, die ich nach dem Aufwachen bemerkte. Dieselbe Schwester brüllte mich an, ich solle gefälligst klingeln, wenn ich aufs WC muss. Ich versuchte ihr zu erklären, dass das im Schlaf passiert ist und ich nichts bemerkt hatte, aber sie hörte schon nicht mehr zu bzw. verschwand nach draußen, um neues Bettzeug zu organisieren.  Gleich nach diesem Erlebnis griff ich nach nach einer der Windeln in XXL-Größe (andere gab's nicht) im Regal des Badezimmers und legte sie mir an.  Abends kam selbige Schwester noch einmal, bemerkte meine Windel, holte mich ins Badezimmer und riss mir das Teil wieder weg mit den Worten: "Trainieren Sie ihren Schließmuskel, dann sch***** Sie sich auch nicht ein!"  Ich war mit meinen Nerven am Ende, zumal mir noch während des Gesprächs die schwarz-graue Soße die Beine hinunterlief. Ich stammelte etwas von wegen, ich spüre keinen Stuhldrang, es läuft einfach. Auch hier hörte sie nicht zu.  Kaum war die dumme Kuh draußen, legte ich mir eine frische Windel an.  Am nächsten Tag (Samstag) sollte ich mich morgens auf die Waage stellen. Ich stellte fest, dass ich 6 kg mehr wiege als bei meiner Aufnahme (55 kg statt 49 kg, und das nach einer Woche nur KleanPrep und einer großen Darm-OP). Als ich sagte, dass da etwas nicht stimmt, kam von den gerade Betten machenden Schwestern nur: "Geniales Gewicht, seien Sie doch glücklich, ich wäre froh, so schlank zu sein!".  3 Stunden später bekam ich Schüttelfrost und hohes Fieber. Man verabreichte mir eine fiebersenkende Infusion, worauf ich schwitzte wie ein Pferd, aber mir ging's noch mieser als vorher. Nebenbei hatte ich große Mühe, mich zeitlich und örtlich überhaupt zu orientieren.  Am übernächsten Tag riss ich mir die Bauchbinde vom Leib, weil ich sie nicht mehr ertragen konnte. Während der Morgenvisite schlief ich wohl tief und fest. Bei der Nachmittagsvisite sagte ich, dass ich die Schmerzen nicht mehr aushielte. Man tröstete mich damit, dass heute der dritte postoperative Tag sei, da tue es erfahrungsgemäß wieder stärker weh, außerdem stehe Schneefall bevor.  Im Verlauf des Nachmittags fiel ich ins Koma, was man erst abends bemerkte. Später erfuhr ich, dass am späten Abend zunächst ein Ultraschall und nach Feststellung einer großen Flüssigkeitsansammlung im Bauch eine Pigtail-Drainage durchgeführt wurde, bei der sich fast 7 l eitrig-kotiges Sekret aus der Bauchhöhle entleerte. Diagnose: 4-Quadranten-Peritonitis mit Sepsis.  Es erfolgte noch in der Nacht eine Not-OP mit Resektion des restlichen Dickdarms, des terminalen Dünndarms und des größten Teil des Mastdarms. Dabei wurde mir auch ein endständiges Ileostoma angelegt, das ich bis heute habe und das auch nicht mehr rückverlegbar ist. Ich würde sagen, jener Notfalleingriff erfolgte damals ca. 2 min. vor 12.  Dieses Erlebnis verfolgt mich bis heute. Als medizinisch "halbgebildeter" Mensch meine ich, dass man sowohl die aus der Peritonitis resultierende Sepsis wie auch die nachfolgende Lungenentzündung mit riesigem Pleuraerguss sowie die langwierigen Folgeprobleme hätte vermeiden können, hätte das Pflegepersonal 1. von Anfang an aufmerksam zugehört (Kommunikation) und 2. die Beobachtungen auch entsprechend dokumentiert (Dokumentation). Für die Anastomosen-Insuffizienz kann das Pflegepersonal ganz klar nichts, für das, was folgte aber sehr wohl.  Tatsache ist, dass die oben beteiligten Schwestern nach meiner Verlegung auf die Normalstation geradezu scheißfreundlich und überbemüht waren - sie waren wie ausgewechselt.  :Undecided:  Eine Schwester gab meinem Mann gegebenüber zu, sie hätten mich tatsächlich nicht ernst genommen, weil ich doch schon so frühzeitig auf den Beinen gewesen sei. Sie hörten halt tagtäglich irgendwelches Gejammer von Patienten, und meines wurde offenbar feinsäuberlichst unter "allgemeines, harmloses Gejammer" abgehakt. Mir hatte die Ignoranz des Pflegepersonals und das Vertrauen der Ärzte auf eine aussagekräftige Dokumentation damals um ein Haar das Leben gekostet.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## quaks

Hallo Monsti 
jetzt weiß ich wieder - warum ich nicht hätte fragen sollen  :Zwinker:  
Letztlich ist es genau das was es schaurig macht - das eben auch bei wichtigen Sachen nicht richtig hingeguckt wird und Sachen die auffallen sollten, als "ach wird schon nix sein" keine Beachtung geschenkt wird. 
Bisher bin ich Optimist genug zu hoffen, dass uns immer das Maß an Aufmerksamkeit und Sorgfalt erreicht, das notwendig, dass nix schief geht. Und ich bin ja auch noch da um auf die Finger zu schauen  :Smiley:

----------

